# Treats to train a new puppy?



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Are there certain treats that are good for training a new puppy (like rewarding them for going on a pee pad)?

I figure some 'treats' i may find at the store are not suitable for such a small little puppy.

thanks!  

(again, like in my other post, i tried to search for past posts about this, but nothing relevant comes up when i type in "puppy training treats" or "puppy treats" :huh:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Treats that can be broken into pea-sized pieces and are soft. 

Buddy Biscuits soft and chewy
Natural balance roll cut up (keep in fridge)
Solid gold tiny tots

You can also use some boiled chicken, cheerios, small pieces or fruit or veggie.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 21 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766035


> Treats that can be broken into pea-sized pieces and are soft.
> 
> Buddy Biscuits soft and chewy
> Natural balance roll cut up (keep in fridge)
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also like Zuke's Mini Naturals. They are soft, and come in Peanut Butter, Chicken, or Salmon flavors. For little puppies, I break them in 1/2 or 1/4 pieces even though they are already tiny.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We also use Zukes mini naturals but when Lilly was a little puppy I used tiny pieces of boiled chicken


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I like the Buddy Biscuits, Solid Gold Tin Tots and the Zukes too. 

I also like Natural Balance lamb roll, but it has to be refrigerated. 

The other ones don't, just make sure you close all the bags or they get really hard and hard to break into small pieces. Make sure if you're treating a lot you adjust their meal time feeding amount. Keep in mind, you can also use their food kibble as treats (or toys, or petting too..those are all rewards as well.). For them eating more of their food is better than eating a lot of treats.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i buy organic chicken from costco and cook on 350 for 40 min and chop it up in small pieces as it is safe and low fat. Also i steam green beans organic from whole foods as a lot of treats are high in fat and not real healthy so i go organic and natural


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I use:

Stella & Chewy's Freeze Dried (On training days I use the same amount as they would be fed - it counts as their entire meal)
Real Meat - It's a jerky type treat made in New Zealand and I can break it up into tiny pieces

Those are my 2 that I use all the time, I add a few others in randomly, but nothing on a regular basis.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky's main treat are chopped up baby carrots pieces. He loves them.


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

I use bill jac treats, they are very small & soft. Sophie LOVES them. I buy them at Petsmart, then are in a purplish color bag or you can get a small box that looks like a childs milk carton.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm into natural treats where I can, I no longer purchase packaged treats - in Au, just about everything is 'Made in China' - no offense to Chinese people at all!!, but there have been a LOT of problems with these types of treats, so I stopped buying them.

I wish I had started my 2 on green beans & steamed broccoli sooner!! *and yes, the broccoli has to be 'steamed' .... dont know why, but they don't like it raw?? little wierdo's!!  For the beans, I just thaw some from a frozen pack, and slice them into tiny bits.

The greens are a 'low - medium' value treat in our house, and have NO FAT! YAY!!! Excellent for training!!!

Just be sure to balance your pups intake .... you don't want to overload on treats.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm into natural treats where I


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Right now I'm giving her Sojo's peanut butter and jelly. Those are teeny tiny and can easily be broken to be even smaller. I like that I can break them up when I'm doing something that I need to give her multiple treats at once. In the past I've given her Buddy Biscuits and she loved them. As soon as the current box of Sojo's is gone I'll be giving her the chewy buddy biscuits and I have no doubt they'll be a hit.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Chico loves the Zukes mini naturals Chicken!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

TRy boiled chicken chopped tiny


----------



## bpeigh (Jan 12, 2008)

I used the Zukes Mini Naturals. They are moist so easy to chew for the little ones. I have tried several other snacks but have always come back to Zukes. My guys are little and the other snacks are difficult for them to chew and digest. Zukes has never given them any gastric upset.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

but so are all of these treats you all listed great for your dogs now, or when they were puppies, or both?


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm using Merrick's dehydrated lamb treats ... she seems to love it!


----------

